# Kioti CK30 will not start



## bernty

I have never had a problem starting my CK30 but today it will not start. It does crank ok so the battery is ok (new). I have checked and bled the fuel line up to bolt #1 in the enclosed picture. or http://







. No problem. However, if I lose the fuel line going to the injectors (#3) I get nothing. Thought the fuel shut of solenoid #4 would not work but it does. 
There is an orange cap shown here as #2. Can't find any reference to it in my manual. What is suppose to go in here. Oil or what? 
Any hint would be appreciated.


----------



## ChrisK

The orange plug is the engine oil fill, are you getting any smoke when you crank it? How many hours? the injector pumps will fail or I should say the fuel rack on the pump, if you take the plate off the side that has the oil fill plug and the throttle cables on it you can look in and see if the rack is moving when the fuel solenoid moves. If you are not getting fuel to the injector lines I would say the rack is stuck closed.


----------



## bernty

Thanks for the reply. Yes you are correct on all fronts less the smoke. As you could read between the lines I know nada about this function when I sent out the question. Got several responses from Tractorbynet with basically the same comments as yours. Worked on it over the weekend and got quite an education. To make a long story short I ended up removing and repairing the injector pump (sort of). To help other in the same situation, and I think we will all face this sooner or later. I took pictures while doing this and compiled them into a web document that you can find under http://2881neches.com/kioti/. http://http://2881neches.com/kioti/
Also, I would like to reiterate what I said in the end of the web page. Something is seriously wrong when we are forced to purchase a 1K pump when a 10 dollar gear is all we need. That and why is this unit designed so weak. It's a tractor for god sake. It should be made way more rugged than this. How can Kioti expect sale to grow if they keep putting out inferior products. If there has been improvements in this unit we should all be offered a replacement for free. The other thing is their service reps. I called several places in Texas before I turned to the forum. None of them had an earthly idea what could be wrong and their only recommendation was to bring the tractor in for service. It will be hard to convince me to purchase another Kioti although a great tractor when it works. It's like having a gray market tractor.


----------



## ChrisK

Glad you got it going, I have been working on them for 5 years, not that many failed, that's not much help if yours did, there are diesel injector shops that are able to rebuild them now, tho I'm not sure the cost but one person told me it was about half of the cost of a new pump, and that is here in Missouri, but the pump that is used on the Kioti is being used on a lot of other tractors so I'm sure the cost will come down eventually, The CK series is an excellent tractor, from my perspective, very few issues as long as you clutch it when shifting the shuttle. And parts are readily available for them, I don't know why some people are having trouble with parts, maybe not as cheap as you would like but everything is available, not like a lot of the gray markets.


----------

